# Accordance VS. Logos 4 for Mac



## perterram (Jan 2, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has a suggestion regarding mac-based bible software. I know of Accordance, which is the leader in mac bible software, but I am intrigued what Logos 4 will bring about when they release the final version for the mac. I should note that I am an entering seminary student, and the use of a robust bible studies program is very important, especially biblical languages.

Thanks!


P.s. I am working on my signature. I can't seem to find the place to edit it since the update. MOD help?


----------

